

WebKit to get CSS variables, mixins, nesting? - vijaydev
http://johanbrook.com/quickies/webkit-css-variables-mixins-nesting/

======
drdaeman
I wonder, why introduce (yet) another syntax, not <style type="text/x-sass">
(or text/x-less) support. The latter can be used in supporting browsers
natively, while there are existing JS helper libraries to provide support to
other browsers.

~~~
phpnode
Using SASS would be introducing Yet Another Syntax. 99% of people who write
CSS will never have used or heard of SASS.

~~~
drdaeman
Sorry, but this sounds illogical to me. How introducing some additional _new_
CSS syntax is less Yet Another Syntax than just using some already established
(but not popular) syntax? SASS has its user share (and easy to learn too) and
new syntax has no users at all.

~~~
phpnode
The new syntax has no users at all sure, but CSS has far more users than SASS
or LESS will ever have. You're asking web developers and browser developers to
learn and support a completely different technology, rather than adding an
incremental, much needed improvement to something that has been used for many
years.

------
DjDarkman
Mixins seam the be the most useful feature to me, the other two seem more like
syntactic sugar to me.

------
juddlyon
Strikes me as over complicated. Add variables to CSS. Done.

